# Help! Sexing mice



## garrennsucks (Mar 30, 2018)

So I know this isn't rat related but I could really use some help. I've been caring for some orphaned mice and they're doing quite well, but I'm still new to this so I'm having trouble sexing them. It seems other sites have too because I get told one minute they're female and the next they're male! I can tell they're the same, but I'm just not sure which. 

They're approximately 5.5-6 weeks of age because I've had them for just a little over a month and I got them when they were around 1.5-2 weeks of age.

Going off this site here leads me thinking they're male but without having a mouse on hand with their genitalia set differently, I'm having such a hard time knowing for sure: https://www.petmousefanciers.com/t45-sexing-mice

Anyways I'm going to post the pictures here. If you're more experienced on sexing mice, please give me your thoughts!


----------



## Spud_The_Rat (Jan 28, 2018)

too soon to tell. youll have to wait a bit. i used to raise feeder mice but its really hard to tell before they develop balls(or lack of) but once they do seperate immediately unless you want more.


----------



## FlyingGrayson (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a male. You can sex them accurrately at weaning age (~3 weeks). You'll be looking at the urogenital distance - males have a longer distance than females.


----------

